# da kommentiert



## Menger

Hola colegas
Se trata de unos textos de autoayuda para mujeres, están aquí abordando el tema de mujeres lesbianas y problemas de homofobia en la sociedad. Una chica cuenta cómo conoció a la otra:
​_...Ich habe irgendwann mal durch Zufall auf meiner TikTok for you page ein Video von Emma gesehen, *da kommentiert*..._​
No sé cómo interpretar ese da kommentiert ¿ya que estaba comentado? ¿y lo comenté?. No lo veo muy claro. 

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Alemanita

Esos puntos suspensivos indican que la frase continúa.
¿No será de la forma siguiente: da kommentiert (persona X) dass (el comentario)?
Literalmente: 'ahí comenta'.


----------



## Menger

Muchas gracias Alemanita,

No, me temo que fui yo quien los añadió, no estuve muy hábil ahí... 

Sigue así (es un lío, son los subtítulos de un vídeo y están todas las frases cortadas):

_Ich habe irgendwann mal durch Zufall auf meiner TikTok for you page ein Video von Emma gesehen, *da kommentiert*.
-Ich habe dann ihr Profil aufgerufen und so sind wir dann ins Schreiben gekommen._

¿Se te ocurre algo? Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Alemanita

Se me ocurre que entonces el sentido es: yo he visto el video de Emma en mi página y lo comenté ahí (en mi página Tiquetoque etc.)

Es decir, no repite, como debería, '"ich habe das Video auf meiner Seite kommentiert"
Así que tenías razón con tu intuición de que 
"y lo comenté"


----------



## Menger

Muchas gracias otra vez! 

Sí, estos vídeos son siempre un desafío interesante, al final es un lenguaje muy real, con las incoherencias, fallos, etc. de rigor que hay que pensar luego cómo resolver... Siempre aprende uno cosas.

Gracias otra vez y buen inicio de semana,


----------



## Alemanita

De nada. Ha sido un gusto y un placer.


----------



## anahiseri

De acuerdo  con Alemanita. La frase
_...Ich habe irgendwann mal durch Zufall auf meiner TikTok for you page ein Video von Emma gesehen, *da kommentiert*...
habría que complementarla de modo que quede así o similar:
...Ich habe irgendwann mal durch Zufall auf meiner TikTok for you page ein Video von Emma gesehen, und das (Video) habe ich *da kommentiert*...
Por si hubiera alguna duda: el *da*_ se entiende como "ahí", es decir, en la web "Tiki Tok for you"-


----------



## Tonerl

_*También podría ser una posibilidad:

Ich habe irgendwann mal durch Zufall auf meiner TikTok for you page ein Video von Emma gesehen, die da kommentiert....*_


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl said:


> _*También podría ser una posibilidad:
> 
> Ich habe irgendwann mal durch Zufall auf meiner TikTok for you page ein Video von Emma gesehen, die da kommentiert....*_


Lieber Tonerl,
das halte ich für ausgeschlossen.
Es ist ja mittlerweile geklärt, dass die Auslassungspunkte ursprünglich gar nicht da standen, sondern von Menger hinzugefügt wurden. Tatsächlich ist das ein sehr stark verkürzter Satz, fast im Telegrammstil, wie beispielsweise: Habe in der Metzgerei Würstl gekauft, da gegessen. Bin dann weiter.
Herzliche Grüße.-


----------

